# re scaped half of my 10 gal. with random pic of my rhom {180 gal}



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

re scaped the right side. Also a random pic of my diamond rhom. Drift wood added with java moss, vals in the back and hiar grass in the front









Pic of my dusk lights kicked on.It pops on before and after the main light kicks on, then moon lights after the dusk light during the evening.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats looking good


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking tanks and rhom. He looks healthy as does your plants. Very bushy and full. Good work.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Rhom in that 10g?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Rhom in that 10g?


hell ya in a 10 gallon, makes him mean as hell.

na hes in a 180 gallon


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice looking tank and Rhom!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great job, ryan!

Looking excellent. Rhom looks killer!

Hey, what is the pink plant in front of the Rotala rotundafolia? is it
Needle leaf Rotala macrandra?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great job, ryan!
> 
> Looking excellent. Rhom looks killer!
> 
> ...


ya thats the one


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

nicely done


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Impressive as always ryan.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Impressive as always ryan.


thanks man I cant wait to set up the 40 gallon. A little at a time and I am taking pics as I go.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Does having the dusk lights make a difference in how they grow or anything like that??


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Does having the dusk lights make a difference in how they grow or anything like that??


no, its more for the looks and also so the fish dont freak as bad because the lights wont come on full power it tapers in.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I didn't see any fish...whats in there?
Looks great though.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> Does having the dusk lights make a difference in how they grow or anything like that??


no, its more for the looks and also so the fish dont freak as bad because the lights wont come on full power it tapers in.
[/quote]

Thats what I thought but just wasnt sure. Im gonna try it on my Elong and see if it makes any difference. He dont like the bright light to much he always runs and hides when i turn it on.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I didn't see any fish...whats in there?
> Looks great though.


rams and german blue bamboo shrimp


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looking good man.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

got any close ups of the blue shrimp?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> got any close ups of the blue shrimp?


sorry i should have added a comma. german blue ram, bamboo shrimp. I can get some close ups of both if you like.


----------

